# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ο παπαγάλος στην ''τέχνη''.

## gordon

Διαβάζοντας παραπλήσιο θέμα  (Η καρδερίνα στην ''τέχνη''.) Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα  να βάζουμε κάθε τι που έχει ώς  θέμα  τον παπαγάλο , και ανήκει στο χώρο της τέχνης.
Ξεκινώ με 2 δικά μου δημιουργήματα πάνω σε κομμάτια ξύλου που τα είχα και καθόταν ... (Φυσικά το ένα έχει ως θέμα τον λατρευτό μου Πάκο ).

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ ωραία η ιδέα σου Κώστα! 

Πριν ξεκινήσουμε με τις φωτογραφίες πρέπει να τονίσω το απίστευτο ταλέντο σου! Είναι πραγματικά αριστουργήματα, συγχαρητήρια!!! Απίστευτο! 

Και για να μην βγω και από το "θέμα"

----------


## gordon

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Κωνσταντίνα !! Θα προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω και άλλα !!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Μπραβο στην πρωτοβουλια αυτη Κωστα. :Happy0159:  πολυ ωραια η δουλεια σου.  :: 

*ευχομαι αυτο το θεμα να ξεπερασει το δικο μου θεμα με τις καρδερινες. :Anim 25:

----------


## Esmi

(Λάτρης του minecraft  :Animal0028:  :: )

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ ωραια ιδεα!

Ρε παιδια βαζετε και κανα σχολιο για το καθε εργο να ξερουμε ποιανου ειναι, τιτλο, πηγη, κτλ! Μην πετατε εκει σκετες φωτο. ..

----------


## Esmi

> Πολυ ωραια ιδεα!
> 
> Ρε παιδια βαζετε και κανα σχολιο για το καθε εργο να ξερουμε ποιανου ειναι, τιτλο, πηγη, κτλ! Μην πετατε εκει σκετες φωτο. ..


Ένα δίκιο το έχεις  ::  :: 
Στην επόμενη θα βάλω και πηγή!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλό θα ήταν να αποφύγουμε τις πηγές γιατί δεν ξέρουμε πάντα αν θα συμφωνούν με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ μας ...
Ας αφήσουμε μόνο φωτογραφίες και τίτλο !  :winky:

----------


## gordon

> Καλό θα ήταν να αποφύγουμε τις πηγές γιατί δεν ξέρουμε πάντα αν θα συμφωνούν με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ μας ...
> Ας αφήσουμε μόνο φωτογραφίες και τίτλο !


Σωστά !  :winky:

----------


## gordon

και μερικά  graffiti !!!

----------


## gordon

Μερικά παπαγαλοτατουαζ !!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ακολουθουν καποιοι πινακες απο διασημους αλλα και λιγοτερο γνωστους ζωγραφους της Χρυσης Εποχης της Ολλανδιας (17ος αιωνας). Η ανθηση της εποχης αυτης στηριχτηκε στο παγκοσμιο εμποριο και η ανερχομενη αστικη ταξη θελοντας να επιδειξει τα πλουτη της εκανε συνεχεις παραγγελιες στους ζωγραφους της εποχης για πινακες με θεματα νεκρες φυσεις που απεικονιζαν τα διαφορα εισαγομενα εξωτικα ειδη ζωων, φρουτων, κτλ. Γι αυτο και μπορει να βρει κανεις απειρους πινακες με παρομοια θεματα...


Πετερ Παουλ Ρουμπενς, Παπαγαλος, 1630-40


Γιαν Στεεν, Το Κλουβι του Παπαγαλου, 1665


Πιτερ ντε Χοοχ, Ζευγαρι με Παπαγαλο, 1668


Φρανς Σναϊντερς, Νεκρη φυση με γυναικα και παπαγαλο, ?


Αποδιδεται στον Ρουλεφ Κουτς, Νεκρη φυση με παπαγαλο, περιπου 1640


Αγνωστος, Παπαγαλος, περιπου 1670



Και κατι εξτρα απο εναν πολυ δημοφιλη ολλανδο ζωγραφο!


Βινσεντ Φαν Χοχ (ειναι λαθος το Βαν Γκογκ..), Ο Πρασινος Παπαγαλος, 1886.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Η μεξικανη ζωγραφος Φριντα Καλο (1907-1954) ζουσε αναμεσα σε πολλα ζωα μερικα απο τα οποια ηταν παπαγαλοι οπως φαινεται απο τους παρακατω πινακες.


_Εγω και οι παπαγαλοι μου_, 1941

_
Αυτοπροσωπογραφια με τον Μπονιτο_, 1941


_Νεκρη φυση με παπαγαλο_, 1951


_Νεκρυ φυση με παπαγαλο και φρουτο_, 1951

----------


## alex1986lunatic

http://www.gailsibley.com/2014/08/18...-in-paintings/

Ενα ενδιαφερον αρθρο σχετικα με το πως εχει αποδοθει διαχρονικα στη ζωγραφικη το θεμα γυναικα και παπαγαλος.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μια εκτενης συλλογη ζωγραφικων εργων που αναπαριστουν παπαγαλους μακαο

http://blog.kiwitan.com/search?q=Macaw+Parrots+in+Art


https://parrotmuseum.wordpress.com/

overkill.......

----------


## gordon

> http://www.gailsibley.com/2014/08/18...-in-paintings/
> 
> Ενα ενδιαφερον αρθρο σχετικα με το πως εχει αποδοθει διαχρονικα στη ζωγραφικη το θεμα γυναικα και παπαγαλος.


Όντος πολυ ενδιαφέρον αρθρο Αλέξανδρε !!

----------


## gordon

Και λίγη μοντέρνα τέχνη !!

----------


## ppprc

Hyacinth Macaws

----------


## ppprc

*Gustave Courbet, “Woman with a Parrot,” 1866, oil on canvas, 51 x 77 in, Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York*

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Esmi



----------


## gordon



----------


## ppprc



----------


## ppprc



----------


## atrotos



----------


## ppprc

Πολύ ωραία η δεύτερη φοτο ααν αληθινό φαίνεται!

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Όντως πανέμορφη η δεύτερη!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Για να βάλω και εγώ μερικά από τις αδυναμίες μου ... 
Τσουλούφια λοιπόν !

----------


## ppprc

Μερικα lorikeets

----------


## Esmi

> Για να βάλω και εγώ μερικά από τις αδυναμίες μου ... 
> Τσουλούφια λοιπόν !


Μάριε πολύ καλή η τελευταία!!Πολύ μου άρεσε!  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αφιερωμένη στον Πάρη λοιπόν αυτή η εικόνα !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gordon



----------


## Esmi

Υπέροχα και αυτά!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## ppprc



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

και μερικες με δυο απο τους αγαπημενους μου παπαγαλους :winky:

----------


## ppprc



----------


## alex1986lunatic

Και κατι δικο μου μισοτελειωμενο...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Νομίζω πως είναι πανέμορφο ειλικρινά .  :Happy0159: 
Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε , τέλειο .  :Happy0159:  :Love0030:

----------


## Esmi

Πω πω Αλέξανδρε, ζωγραφίζεις; Τέλειο!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Eικαστικος ειμαι, εχω τελειωσει Καλων Τεχνων κ ετσι. Αλλα ασχολουμαι με κατασκευες και ειχα να ζωγραφισω κατι χρονια. Το θεμα ομως με ενεπνευσε και ειπα να κανω κατι!

----------


## Esmi

Ειναι πάρα πολύ όμορφο  :Big Grin:  Ορίστε ,έχουμε και καλλιτέχνη στην παρέα!!

----------


## gordon

Στο συνεργείο που πάω, πάνω σε καπό!!!


Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A2010-a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

